# Found: paddle marked "Brown's" in Canon city



## BTK. (Mar 19, 2008)

it could belong to a company i saw called "browns canyon rafting" it was a manmade sign as we drove down from numbers put in. not sure what they are permitted to run, it could be theirs, and just floated down to the gorge.

the name implied browns canyon to me, i thought it was weird. nice grab.


----------



## formerflatlander (Aug 8, 2013)

One of the original commercial companies on Royal Gorge/Bighorn was Brown's. Been out of business for years. Can't imagine a paddle making all the way from numbers to below Canon.


----------

